
How to Change the World: How to Hack Together a Twitter Client - Anon84
http://blog.guykawasaki.com/2009/05/how-to-hack-together-a-twitter-client.html
======
jdp
Cool, a blog post linking to a blog post. Even then it has nothing to do with
programming a Twitter client, it's about how to use NetNewsWire to read
tweets, which is at least kind of cool I guess

------
esonica
and the actual article : [http://blogs.openforum.com/2009/05/04/how-to-hack-
together-a...](http://blogs.openforum.com/2009/05/04/how-to-hack-together-a-
twitter-client/)

